# No man's sky Beyond: Hilfe Benötigt



## zeugs8472 (17. September 2019)

*No man's sky Beyond: Hilfe Benötigt*

Servus
Da mir google nicht mehr weiterhilft, dachte ich mir ich suche mir nach langer Abstinenz hier Hilfe zu meinen no man's sky Beyond Problemen.
Questproblem 1: Ich stecke fest in der Quest "Muster in der Zeit". Ich soll einen Korvax Kartogafen aufsuchen um die Geschiche der Korvax zu erfahren. Dieser gab mir die Aufgabe "nicht existente Daten" zu sammel und ihm zu bringen. Was genau soll das sein und wo finde ich diese bzw was muss hier gemacht werden? Ich habe keine Ahnung und im Spiel gibt es keine Hinweise.

Problem 2: Wo bekomme ich den Bauplan für den Nautilus Treibstoff her? Die Nautilusbucht habe ich schon gebaut, doch mir fehlt der Bauplan für den Treibstoff. Ebensowenig habe ich eine Quest für den Nautilus ansich bekommen. Alle anderen Technikerquests (sowie auch die der anderen Basis Terminals) sind schon abgeschlossen und der Techniker hat nichts spannendes mehr zu sagen.
Um Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht direkt helfen, aber hast du wg. Problem1 schon mal bei YouTube nach einem LetsPlay geschaut?


----------



## zeugs8472 (18. September 2019)

Durchaus habe ich das getan, aber Problem 1 hat sich zum glück von selbst geleöst. Die Sache mit dem Nautilus Treibstoff besteht aber weiterhin, aber vlt bekommt man ja den Treibstoffbauplan wenn alle Story Quests abgeschlossen sind. Ich bleib auf jedenfall drann


----------

